# Frusciante-Appaloosa Delta Tail



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

My gorgeous Appaloosa delta tail baby Frusciante. He's very photogenic. And he's got these gorgeous silver eyes that make me melt whenever he comes up and says hello! The first photo is his aquabid picture, the rest are in his new home. Sorry for the pic spam, he just takes really good pictures lol.


----------



## Iamtracy (Feb 4, 2010)

Great pictures! The 6th one is my favorite.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I love him!!! May I ask what Aquabid seller you got him from?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

betta_affinity she orders fish from Thailand and re-sells them to the united states. So technically he's from Thailand, just without the annoyance of the outrageous shipping fees.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's got the cutest face! Very pretty boy.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you! I love him, he's so adorable


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

pretty boy!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's such a cutie. I love that face too!


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice. i think he looks better in your pics then he did in the aquabid pic.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I think so too! He's much softer looking. I'm glad everyone thinks he's pretty :] I can't wait for his fins to heal up and fill out. He's going to be a stunner!


----------



## RedBetta (Feb 11, 2010)

He is pretty awesome looking, I like the little white dots on his head those are cute.​


----------

